# Phone & Internet



## globug88 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi All

Just wondered if you could give me an idea of which phone/internet supplier to use in the Abruzzo area.

Thanks

Gloria


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

TIM/Telecom Italia is the safest in the sense they cover most of the country.

If any of the competitor have their own service to your home you could consider them. Watch things like connection fees and how much they'll charge you if you want to cancel the contract.

Vodafone is the big but even Vodafone doesn't cover all the smaller towns. 

Have you asked your neighbors?

I assume you mean at home. For smartphone it really depends on which provider has the best signal at your home. Again ask your neighbors.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Good advice from Nick, we use WIND for mobile internet where we are and TIM/Telecome for both landline and mobile calls. The former will go as soon as we can face up to fighting with TIM to stop it. In the 6 years we have been here the mobile internet (no ADSL in the sticks here) has improved no end. We use it in the UK when there (UK sim) and it's now better here in Italy than in our area of the UK. From what I've read recently from others elsewhere Vodaphone are highly rated compared to the other big 2 (WIND & TIM) for customer service. I personally would avoid a contract here at all costs. PAYG rolling monthly mobile broadband is around €20/mth at the moment with all suppliers. If you want/need fast access and/or stream a lot, then you need to look further into local supply of Wireless ADSL or the likes - Micso is one of many - depends on the area you will be living. Nicks advice of asking local is important as on our 3k stretch of road coverage <500m from us is rank!


----------



## globug88 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi. Thanks for the replies. It's a landline and internet for my house that I am asking about. Thanks again


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

TIM has a couple of packages called Smart. Something like that. 

If you're on DSL it'll go up to 20meg. Includes either a voice land line or a smart phone package. For most people the smartphone SIM makes the most sense. Includes a streaming TV package. I think the starting price is about €30. After awhile it goes up to I think €42. They don't tend to charge setup fees. 

If you get the smartphone package it includes 500 minutes of voice,data and SMS.

I don't remember what it include in the landline offer but it'll include some free calls.

If you take the smartphone offer you'll still get a landline. They'll just charge you per minute. 

The other firms can be very slightly cheaper. But they'll charge setup fees. May have other fees.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Check here at the TIM site to see if you have DSL...


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

I live in Abruzzo. We use the following combined package:

SKY Satellite TV
Fastweb Internet
Fastweb Phone (for calls within Italy only)

For calls outside of Italy (USA, Europe, etc.) we use Skype.

Works good. We get one charge automatically debited to Italian bank account. For Skype we pay an inexpensive yearly fee.


----------

